# USB 1.0 vs 2.0 - how can I tell which is which?



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

I keep getting messages when I use certain devices that they are pugged into a non-high speed USB port and would work better if plugged into a USB 2.0 port. In device manager under Universal Serial Bus Controllers, there are 19 entries:

NEC PCI TO USB ENHANCED HOST CONTROLLER (B1)
NEC PCI TO USB OPEN HOST CONTROLLER
NEC PCI TO USB OPEN HOST CONTROLLER
USB MASS STORAGE DEVICE
USB MASS STORAGE DEVICE
USB MASS STORAGE DEVICE
USB ROOT HUB
USB ROOT HUB
USB ROOT HUB
USB ROOT HUB
USB ROOT HUB
USB ROOT HUB
USB ROOT HUB
USB ROOT HUB
VIA REV 5 OR LATER USB UNIVERSAL HOST CONTROLLER
VIA REV 5 OR LATER USB UNIVERSAL HOST CONTROLLER
VIA REV 5 OR LATER USB UNIVERSAL HOST CONTROLLER
VIA REV 5 OR LATER USB UNIVERSAL HOST CONTROLLER
VIA USB ENHANCED HOST CONTROLLER

How do I know which USB ports are high speed? I have devices like the mouse and keyboard that don't need high speed, but my external drives, Ipod, etc., would be faster. Is there a program that can tell me what's connected to each port and if each port is 1.0 or 2.0?

Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, from that display, all of the ports should be USB 2.0. You might try this driver refresh process to see if you can beat some sense into them.

*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks for your reply, but I'm not comfortable editing the registry. Is there any software out there that I can load to help diagnose?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're setting one value in the registry. If you're not comfortable with that, I guess you'll have to see if you can find another way.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

I was just hoping there was some kind of diagnostic program I could use to diagnose and map out the usb ports and tell me what's plugged into each port and if each port is 1 or 2.0. If anyone knows of such a program, I'd appreciate your recommendations. Thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My basic point is, all the ports should be running at USB 2.0 speeds.


----------



## VipeDude1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi guys,

I know this thread is a bit old but thought I'd put in my bit as a new member.

kaihead, JohnWill is quite right, you do have USB 2.0, which can be identified by the line in your device manager which is NEC PCI TO USB ENHANCED HOST CONTROLLER (B1)
because the word "ENCHANCED" is there, meaning it's a USB 2.0 controller.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, he has two different USB cards, apparently an on-board capability and an expansion card. However, each one does include the word *enhanced*, so they're both USB 2.0.


----------



## Iztok (Oct 20, 2007)

I know it's an old thread but still - first I had the same question as kjjb0204. I also have quite a similar list in device manager (one of all listed is enchanced) and therefor have USB 2.0. I also have the latest drivers. 
But if I measure the transfer speed from the devices I plug in (flash, photo etc.), I don't even get close to 2.0 speed. The main problem is that my webcam (which has an USB 2.0 connection) can't get 25 fps, because the transfer speed is so poor. Anyway I have serious doubt about the ports on the motherboard and am considering buying a PCI slot USB 2.0 card ...
Any idea why the onboard ports function so miserably?


----------



## VipeDude1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Iztok,

It's only a stab in the dark but I was having problems with my USB connected hardware not working properly (mainly USB headset) and discovered it was because there were so many things attached to the USB ports that I had to get a better power supply to give it all a bit more power, so that might be it but I can't say for sure.

My advice is to unplug anything else that's USB connected and see if your webcam works any better, and if it does, it could be that there's not enough power to go around.


----------

